
The Next Wave: A new personnal finance newsletter - kprimice
https://thenextwave.substack.com/
======
kprimice
Hello everyone, I just started a weekly newsletter about personnal finance and
investment (mainly stocks and commodities, but also crypto and startups to
some extent). The idea is to build a community around the topic and start
investing (small) together. I'd be glad to have your feedback, questions and
suggestions

